# Our Koi pond



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

*Hey everyone, since everything is in full bloom and a few things have recently hatched, thought I'd share a few vid's of our Koi pond at the apartments I live in. Only a couple big Koi, some goldfish, a few turtles and some ducks in it right now. Hoping to find some more cheap Koi to put in it soon. Anyway, this is it:*


























*if you have any unwanted koi or goldfish I can rehome them here for ya *


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice pond!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Grant! I'm currently accepting koi donations lol  Trade ya a couple snapping turtles for the big orange loi ya got lol


----------

